# Slide-out



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Our new Outback will have a slide for the dinette....Does the slide need to be all the way out, or can it go part way and be safe and secure? (We don't have the trailer as yet, and we do a lot of camping in wooded lots so sometimes space is at a premium.)


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Eagleeyes,

Congrats on your upcoming Outback.

I'm not sure about your slide, but mine needs to be all the way out for the floor to be level. Putting weight on mine while only partially extended might break the pressed wood floor.

Mark


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

mswalt said:


> Eagleeyes,
> 
> Congrats on your upcoming Outback.
> 
> ...


Certianly makes sense to me, Mark. 
Thanks!
Bob


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I concur- I once put my slide partially out, and then stepped on the floor- I heard a loud "POP". I didn't see anything amiss, but when I ran the slide back in I found out that I had pulled a screw down out of the floor that was secured in the vertical wall. The way I found out was that the partially exposed screw head grabbed the carpet, and ripped it to #@*[email protected]! SOOO, for proper floor/weight support, I'd run it all the way out.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

In order for the slide seals to do their job of protecting against water getting in, the slide has to be either all the way in or all the way out.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I was told the slides need to be out for proper support and the sealing to be functional. Id put them all of the way.


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

jetjane said:


> In order for the slide seals to do their job of protecting against water getting in, the slide has to be either all the way in or all the way out.


And to keep out creepy crawlers


----------



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

We put ours all the way out. It seals itself against bugs and such. Also keeps me from stubbing my toes.....lol


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

My dealer told me the same thing. Slide should be fully extended while camping.

Thor


----------

